# Anyone tried nutritional yeast/nooch?



## ts94 (Dec 2, 2012)

I find that I always get sick of eating the same foods all of the time, so I'm constantly looking for IBS-safe alternatives. I'm IBS-D and try to stay away from dairy. Soy is also a bad trigger for me, so finding dairy alternatives that don't involve soy is a bit tricky sometimes (I've tried almond milk but it didn't sit well with me, although rice milk was alright). My cousin is vegan and swears by nutritional yeast/nooch.. it has a cheesy flavour and can be used as a cheese alternative or to make sauces and gravies. Just wondering if anyone has ever tried it before? There are days when I get cravings for mac and cheese or grilled cheese so I'd love to have an IBS-safe cheese alternative that I could use when cooking!


----------



## elizend (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, I find I can have lactose free milk, lactose free yoghurt, hard cheeses like cheddar or Black Jack, soft cheeses like Brie, Camembert, and Blue Vein. I can even have a very small amount of cream.

I have a problem with dairy milk. soy milk and dont like rice milk or almond milk. Lactose free dairy milk tastes fine although I only have about 1/2 a cup a day. All fresh cheeses such as ricotta and cottage cheese are a problem as are all yoghurts except lactose free. My problem seems to be lactose - not necessarily dairy. Hope this is of some help. I dont know anything about your vegan alternative. Have never heard of it .If you try I'd like to know your results. Am always looking for new things to eat that dont upset my IBSd.

My biggest problem is finding OK bread. *Does anybody have a decent recipe that actually tastes like bread*.??? I'd love to make some nice bread and bread rolls - maybe even pizza base.


----------



## Jenny Raye (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi TS94,

Nutritional yeast is yummy on popcorn! But unfortunately it makes me sick. I guess you just have to try it out yourself. I also love cheese and I can handle hard cheeses. I shred Parmesan on a corn or rice cake and melt it in the microwave when I'm craving grilled cheese. Good luck


----------

